# Select Winchester SXP 3 1/2 inch chambered shotguns recall notice



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.winchesterguns.com/suppo...-All/2015-Recall-Info/SXP_Recall-Notice_2.pdf

Evidently some of these affected models will slam fire with safety on or off.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I always liked my guns to slam fire anyway


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I always liked my guns to slam fire anyway


Sounds good, as long as you know. May make for a good trench shotgun?


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I was being slightly sarcastic. It probably isn't too safe to be out in the woods with a gun that might go off too easy.

Although, at the range my old 16ga pump with the trigger tied back was a heck of a lot of fun


----------

